# My basic pour over kit in Hanoi



## fritobugger (Jan 11, 2018)

This is the basic pour over kit that I am using at home on the weekend since transitioning from French press. The scale could have better resolution since it only reads in single grams. The ceramic filter holder is from a local shop here in Hanoi. It has three holes in the bottom. It holds a standard #2 paper cone filter. These generic Japanese paper filters are the easiest to find in Hanoi. The Hario Skerton has been modified with the lower shaft stabilize ring. The thermal French press carafe does a fine job of keeping things hot. Today I used Kenyan beans roasted this week locally from Kafeville.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Haha! Kafeville.. I love the way they sell in 100g bags. For the price they sell at, freshly roasted to order, hard to beat in terms of value for money


----------



## fritobugger (Jan 11, 2018)

u2jewel said:


> Haha! Kafeville.. I love the way they sell in 100g bags. For the price they sell at, freshly roasted to order, hard to beat in terms of value for money


I agree. I tried to order from Gau coffee and D'Codes but both couldn't manage it.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

fritobugger said:


> I agree. I tried to order from Gau coffee and D'Codes but both couldn't manage it.


Hmm.. And here I am thinking I knew most of the Roasters and cafes here in Hanoi... Never heard of either of those places you mentioned.. Worth a try?

If and when I want to "splash out" and treat myself to a slightly better and bigger selection of beans, I go to Kok (meat Sheraton Hotel). Have you tried them? If you get to know them, they'll let you into secretive hidden stashes they have (non-menu items).


----------



## fritobugger (Jan 11, 2018)

u2jewel said:


> Hmm.. And here I am thinking I knew most of the Roasters and cafes here in Hanoi... Never heard of either of those places you mentioned.. Worth a try?
> 
> If and when I want to "splash out" and treat myself to a slightly better and bigger selection of beans, I go to Kok (meat Sheraton Hotel). Have you tried them? If you get to know them, they'll let you into secretive hidden stashes they have (non-menu items).


Next time I am up near the Sheraton, I will check it out. I live on the south side near Vinh Thuy bridge so it is a bit of haul up to the Sheraton.

Here is the FB page for Gau coffee. I sent them an order for beans after chatting with them and never got a reply.

https://www.facebook.com/G%E1%BA%A4U-CoffeeBakery-591986174197077/

This is the FB page for D'Codes

https://www.facebook.com/dcodesvietnam/


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Tried D'Codes today. I think I'll go back when I'm in the neighbourhood again next time. That Sanremo Opera 2-group looked so good! Seriously mismatched with a sub par grinder though! Thanks for the info! Their V60 was done well.

Forgot to mention this. FB link for KOK

https://www.facebook.com/kokcoffee.vietnam/

I live in Ciputra, which is only 5 minutes away from that area.. So I guess we live at opposite ends of the city!

BTW, if you think you know of a place that has good decaf, can you give me a shout? I'm drinking way too much coffee and can't sleep sometimes!

I'm quite new to decaf, so can't tell really, whether it's decaf in general that have that odd taste, or just very limited selection and availability not allowing me to know what they actually can be... I've tried kok, but I'm not sure if I like it. JOMA too dark for my liking..

And on the same note.. I'm not sure if you'd discovered this already.. For me, it was surprising. Ask any Vietnamese around you if they know what a decaf coffee is. Maybe, I'm surrounded by very "unique" people  but absolutely no one knew what on earth I was talking about! Even one lady who is the owner of a shop of espresso machines and supplies didn't know of its existence. I never knew it was a "western" thing. I just assumed it's as ubiquitous as coke/diet coke...


----------



## fritobugger (Jan 11, 2018)

u2jewel said:


> Tried D'Codes today. I think I'll go back when I'm in the neighbourhood again next time. That Sanremo Opera 2-group looked so good! Seriously mismatched with a sub par grinder though! Thanks for the info! Their V60 was done well.
> 
> Forgot to mention this. FB link for KOK
> 
> ...


I may have seen some ground decaf at an organic import goods shop once otherwise nothing. I used to see pretty decaf beans at Metro in Shanghai but now that Metro in Vietnam has been bought out by that Thai group, it is unlikely to still carry it. Honestly, even in Shanghai decaf was hard to find.

Regarding Kok, that place is too expensive for me. They have a 100K VND delivery fee while everyone else just charges 30k VND. I will stick with Kafeville for now.

Next time you go to D'Codes talk to them about delivery and how they need to do a better job of servicing folks through their FB Messenger page.


----------

